# Appartamento Serie Nera arrival! 😁👏



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Moving on from 7 years with Miss Silvia. 😉

exciting stuff making good coffee ☕


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations, look forward to the pictures once you're up and running. Not seen many people with a Serie Nera version either.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That looks like a very nice box 😉 👍 - Does it fly?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Lovely box...great logo


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

👏 Here's the new arrival.. or Dragon on accounts of the puff of steam its boiler emits on warming up. The Silvia made coffee but this has a bit of soul too 🐲


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

The black edition has a bit of a slimming effect on the way the machine looks. No ones kitchen is really big enough for a decent coffee machine so I kinda think it's the Spanx effect on the acres of chrome and stainless steel most machines have had. I really like it. After all you do have to see this every single morning🌝


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Yeah defo see what you mean, the black sides do make it look a bit slimmer.


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

GengisKhan said:


> Yeah defo see what you mean, the black sides do make it look a bit slimmer.


 Yep. The black stainless steel sides are powder coated in a very cleanable almost black rubber paint. In our kitchen it's a big beast but at least it's helped by the sides. In the flesh it's really nice. I see there's a move away from conventional stainless steel everywhere towards something more sympathetic and individual. The Rocket R Nine One, Slayer , etc.are very nice.

on the coffee front , right off the bat the espresso was good. More depth and crema than could be achieved with the Silvia so v happy. Love the pre infusion too. Plenty to enjoy and work at .. which for me is half the fun.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Funny enough I did think about powder coating mine as well, after seeing a picture of a black one, but couldn't find anywhere in the UK that might do it. There are more customisation options in other countries that we don't have over here, I'm sure that will change over time as it gets more popular.

There are defo a few quirks though but it makes a good cup of coffee. if you don't have one, a smart plug to turn it on 30mins before you wanna pull a shot is a good idea, saves waiting around for it to heat up.


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Yep good idea. Thx. Seen them. May well do that.. seems to be on the mark at 30mins without rinsing portafilter with hot water from kettle while making tea first thing.


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice looking machine....pics above :- no thermometer....with thermometer....then no thermometer....any reason why you removed it for 3rd pic ? ...did you already have the thermometer before the machine arrived.....FWIW i'd have left it on. Enjoy your new machine 😊

p.s. i assume it's a digi thermometer or is it a digi pressure gauge ?


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes photos not in order! Pt the gauge on on day 3 and it's been a boon. Especially on pulling second, third... Strange that the group doesn't have temp gauge already given its brilliant design and tested pedigree. We all like a bit more info don't we!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Bigbrownbear said:


> Yes photos not in order! Pt the gauge on on day 3 and it's been a boon. Especially on pulling second, third... Strange that the group doesn't have temp gauge already given its brilliant design and tested pedigree. We all like a bit more info don't we!


 I've never felt the need for one on mine, but have you seen massive fluctuations in the temp?


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Well I'm not sure what is massive fluctuations with this as I'm a week or so into E61 and this machine. I can confirm that 30 mins in its hitting 90/91deg or thereabouts. Almost at the bottom of ready to go.. a little purge on the steam valve will set off the boiler again and then I'm close to extraction time. I haven't dabbled with steaming at same time... the pure joy of being able to do that as soon as I've enjoyed tamping and pulling the shot instead of waiting for steam and the espresso dissipating with the Silvia is still amazing! Where the temp gauge comes into its own is gauging beyond 96/97 deg and how long to cool flush for time wise... that's interesting to see how it effects the head temp. I wait till it's coming back down temp wise and pull around 92/93. Without the temp gauge I really don't know how you'd know you were in the ball park as a newbie to E61 groups. I'm taking years of experience with the Silvia into this also in terms of seeking temp stability so the theory isn't new. It's all about taste thou isn't it so that's the real test.

it has encouraged me to buy some different roasts etc so I'm really happy with it. Also in a cold morning like today having a dragon 🐉 in the kitchen is like another radiator. Win win. 👏☕✊


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Well I've kind of just being using a bit of trial and error with getting it to a temp I like, I've not been scientific about it, just flushed for 5-6 secs and then I'm good to go. I should probably get a temp gauge to see where I'm actually at.


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Here we go these guys have a discount with the forum and beat everyone on a price for the thermometer

http://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk

Voucher Code (CFUK-E61THERM) 👀

😉👌


----------



## buc395 (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Sorry but I'm a noob to all this and especially these prosumer machines but I do love the look of this model. Am I reading it right that it takes 30 mins from turning on to heat up enough to pull a shot?


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

P1Fanatic said:


> Sorry but I'm a noob to all this and especially these prosumer machines but I do love the look of this model. Am I reading it right that it takes 30 mins from turning on to heat up enough to pull a shot?


 @P1Fanatic About that - I find my Rocket is okay after about twenty minutes. Basically mine gets turned on about half an hour or so before I get up in the morning by a timer plug, then stays on all day until I know that no one in the house is going to want a good coffee and then is turned off for the day.

Most espresso machines will take this kind of time to heat up, apart from the Sage which is far quicker.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@P1Fanatic @higbert it's important to note that whilst the boiler might be at temperature in less than 30 minutes, usually the grouphead is not (on E61 machines at least..). So yes, the PID might display that the target temperature has been reached after only 15-20 minutes, but *usually* this is not enough for the group head. Some flushes might speed things up though.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Baffo said:


> whilst the boiler might be at temperature in less than 30 minutes, usually the grouphead is not


 This is one of the compelling reasons to invest in a group-head thermometer. I have a Rocket as well, and despite the touted advantages of the thermosiphon, its surprising how hot that thing can get!


----------

